# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  So loose

## noox

Heute Enduro-Runderl. A Freund hat an Freund mitgenommen. Ich hab schon seit ewigen Zeiten keinen mehr gesehen, der so das Hirn ausschalten kann und soooo loooose unterwegs ist. Zuletzt vermutlich in den 90er  :Wink: 

Der hat sich ein 9 kg Cannondale Hardtail gekauft und ist nach ein paar Fahrten draufgekommen, dass ihm das Bergabfahren voll daugt. Angeblich aber noch gar nicht so oft gefahren. (<10 x ???). Bezüglich Protektoren und Outfit zwar schon voll als Freeride unterwegs, aber halt mit dem 8 cm Headshock Hardtail. Turnschuhe und Bauhaus-Pedale.

Ziemlich motiviert fährt er vor mir weg. Ich lass etwas Abstand. Bei einem langen Wurzelteppich mit ein paar ausgewaschenen Löcher komme ich wieder langsam in seine Nähe. Viel langsamer wie ich mit dem 160 mm Bike war der nicht unterwegs. Plötzlich spuckt in so ein Loch wieder aus und er fliegt von den Pedalen, kann aber irgendwie einen Sturz vermeiden. 

Die ganze Abfahrt zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn. Unten dann ein steileres sehr schlammiges, mir Wurzeln durchzogenes Stück. Er ist wieder vorgefahren, ich hohl langsam auf. Der hats da runter rennen lassen - unglaublich. Das Hinterrad war die meiste Zeit irgendwie quer, weil's bei jeder Wurzel abgehoben ist. Vermutlich war das quergestellte Hinterrad dann auch die einzige Bremswirkung, weil der Racing Ralph (die schmale Version !!!) hat auf diesem Untergrund weniger als Null Traktion!

Dazusagen muss man, dass er heute schon im Krankenhaus war, weil er gestern von irgendeinem exponierteren Trail  runtergeflogen ist. 

Oida!

Mit XC Bikes schaut ja gleich mal was ziemlich loose aus - aber das war richtig krass!

----------


## fipu

Es gibt schon kranke Leute, bei welchen man sich fragt, kann er's so gut oder hat er einfach Glück am Laufmeter.

----------


## Dustball1

Video or it didn't happen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Bei den Enduro-Touren hab ich keine Helmkamera mit. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich die sinnvoll befestigen kann.

----------


## georg

Warum nicht am Helm??  :Confused:  Einfach mit doppelseitigen Klebeband obendrauf pampen.

----------


## noox

> Warum nicht am Helm??  Einfach mit doppelseitigen Klebeband obendrauf pampen.


Enduro fahr ich mit dem Halbschalen-Helm. Mit dem Gewicht der Kamera wackelt dann der ganze Helm. Schaut irgendwie scheiße aus.

In Finale Ligure haben wir ein paar solcher Videos gemacht - nicht nur auf meinem Helm, aber bei jedem Steinfeld/Wurzelstück zittert das Bild...

----------


## georg

Fahre ja auch mit Halbschale und Kamera. Da wackelt nix, aber ich muß den Helm schon etwas fester zuziehen. Kamera muß auch oben befestigt werden, damit der Helm nicht verrutscht, aber sonst... hm. Entweder Glück, Zufall oder mir paßt meine Halbschale einfach gut.

----------


## noox

Mir leider nicht. Bin eh nicht wirklich zufrieden mit meinem. Bei einem Freund war dasselbe, deswegen dachte ich, dass das ein grundsätzliches Problem ist.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Des san die Leut, die einfach das Hirn ausschalten.

Ähnliches bei einem Freund:
Fährt gerne mitn Hardtail in den Bergen rum. Hab ihn dann mal mit nach Maribor genommen. Hat sich Radl + Schutz ausgeborgt (Demo mit fast abgefahrenen Butcher DH). Der hats auch ordentlich laufen lassen, gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt auf der Blue Line is er mir die meisten Sachen einfach ungesehen nachgefahren (auch die Gaps/Drops). War auch ein bissl fahrlässig von mir; aber ich hätt halt im Leben nicht gedacht, dass der gleich alles springt. Nur die Roadgaps hat er ausgelassen. Das tun aber auch 90% dort.
Der kann halt auch sein Hirn ausschalten und pro Abfahrt hats ihn mindestens einmal hingelegt.
Am Semmering das gleiche. Nimmt der einfach den saublöden Kicker ganz unten vor den Anliegern...

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Bei den Enduro-Touren hab ich keine Helmkamera mit. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich die sinnvoll befestigen kann.

 Brustgurt

----------


## noox

Kennst du die verwackelten Videos mit GoPro-Brustgurt nicht? Hab mir aber schon überlegt, die Platte einfach viel größer zu machen. Und dass sie nur punktuell aufliegt. Ich hab sowas früher schon mal gehabt - aber für DH, wo ich einen Brustpanzer darunter hatte. Ohne Brustpanzer daugt mir das nicht so wirklich.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Kennst du die verwackelten Videos mit GoPro-Brustgurt nicht? Hab mir aber schon überlegt, die Platte einfach viel größer zu machen. Und dass sie nur punktuell aufliegt. Ich hab sowas früher schon mal gehabt - aber für DH, wo ich einen Brustpanzer darunter hatte. Ohne Brustpanzer daugt mir das nicht so wirklich.


Ich verwende den selbst gebastelten von einem Freund :  der hat die (große) Platte von der Verpackung genommen, vier Schlitze in die Ecken gefräst und dort einen dicken Gurt von einer Schihose oder sowas eingehängt - wie ein brustgurt . Wackelt gar nicht Weil er großflächig aufliegt und ist nicht stoerend beim Touren fahren bergab und beim downhillen mit Protektoren ...

----------


## noox

Das gilt  :Wink:

----------

